# myus web site



## Mpsox (17 Feb 2009)

Folks

I saw this discussed in the Irish Times. Many American retailers do not ship overseas or only do so at very high rates. Myus basically seems to set up a US mail address for you and then forwards on to you whatever you order

Has anyone used this and how did they find it? Is it expensive in comparison with retailers packaging and postal rates?


----------



## Boxette (17 Feb 2009)

yes i would be interested in knowing more about this website too. Is there still customs duty and things like that to pay.


----------



## Reagannn (18 Feb 2009)

I have used this type of parcel forwarding service. It can definitely get expensive, depending on the size/weight of what you ship, because the shipment is sent priority mail, or air mail. A few of these type of companies use the USPS, where there is no tracking and it can take 2-3 weeks to be delivered to you.

I recently changed to  for a US Mailbox. I've ordered a camera, clothes, etc from the states. Bongo offers a lot of added value services like images, live chat, etc. You are responsible for duties and taxes, so just do your research and decide if it's worth it, I would try this link:


----------



## mathepac (18 Feb 2009)

Boxette said:


> ... Is there still customs duty and things like that to pay.


You are always liable for import duties, taxes, customs clearance charges and VAT.


----------



## Diddles (18 Feb 2009)

Dont think its suitable to be telling people on how to evade paying import duties and vat etc on here


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

diddles, you still have to pay that when it gets delivered to Ireland, it just works out at a slightly cheaper postage rate than sending straight to Ireland


----------



## Mpsox (18 Feb 2009)

Diddles said:


> Dont think its suitable to be telling people on how to evade paying import duties and vat etc on here


 
I don'tsee anyone on this post asking how to evade taxes or duties, all I asked was if it's postal rates were expensive and did anyone have any experience of using it


----------

